# Sticky  Companionship Forum Rules - Genuine replies only



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

The purpose of this forum is for people who both have a love for sailing and cruising to see if they can find another who shares their passion and would like to spend time together.


You can post photos.

Unless you are replying genuinely please don't.

Posts expire after 12 months.

Hopping on a boat and sailing off with someone is not something to be taken lightly. Boats easily get out of the sight of land and beyond the range of VHF or cell phones.... and there is no hopping off at sea. Be VERY cautious about going to sea with anyone before really getting to know them AND their seamanship abilities.


----------

